# How I attach my lanyards.



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is a little tutorial on how I attach my lanyards.

First I cut the singed ends of the core cords. Then I wrap them in scotch tape wrapped in a spiral so it comes to a point. Then I feed those ends through the loop at the other end of the lanyard. At this point I thread the tape wrapped ends through the lanyard hole in the frame with the lanyard entering the side toward the shooter and exiting the side away from the shooter. The I feed the tapped ends through the cord lock. Now I take the tape off and re-singe the ends of the lanyard and tie the ends in a knot. I am including pictures to hopefully make my instructions clearer. Also if you have questions I will do my best to answer them.

This is how I do it, but you can do it how it suits you. As long as it works for you go with it


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Does the cord lock hold things well? Where I was getting unstuck. Need up knotting frame side... removing the lock totally.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah the ones with the small double holes hold really well for me. I have tried many cord locks that did not hold so well but these hold up well. I got these on eBay from a vendor in China.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is really helpful for me, thanks


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got mine sorted out on my Ninja and man, I'm never looking back! Its so comfortable and attractive, I absolutely love it. The only thing I changed from your description was I put my cord lock on the opposite side, to lock it down to my wrist.

Thanks again man, it's really a luxury item. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Chef: Glad you're liking that HDPE Chinese Scout so much. Can't beat the price tag on eBay. That red lanyard really sets it off.

I haven't used the lock nuts. I just stick both ends of the free end through the grip hole and tie an overhand knot at the point where it opens up enough for me to get my hand through and leave it there. I guess I only use the lanyard so I can let go of the slingshot while reloading which makes picking it up again so easy.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Chef: Glad you're liking that HDPE Chinese Scout so much. Can't beat the price tag on eBay. That red lanyard really sets it off.
> 
> I haven't used the lock nuts. I just stick both ends of the free end through the grip hole and tie an overhand knot at the point where it opens up enough for me to get my hand through and leave it there. I guess I only use the lanyard so I can let go of the slingshot while reloading which makes picking it up again so easy.


Heck yeah JR you know the Chef, I'm a sucker for a cheap date LOL. & I agree and thanks about the lanyard, it just makes the rig look so professional and complete. I can't wait to get my P.P. SERE to throw this black and yellow one on, I understand it comes with yellow flats so the look should be really cool. Just looking at pictures of it and trying to imagine how I'm going to tie it or if I may be better served to just drill a hole lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
M


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Instead of a cord lock I make a ranger bead by pulling the thread out of the paracord and really cinching it up tight. Cinching a ranger bead up tight is tedious, but they haven’t loosened up in months of use. They are less bulky than a cord lock and hey - you get to make it. Drawback is actually sliding them into position, they don’t slide easily, but I manage.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, I also like making lanyards. This all black, but I am planning to make some more colorfoul. I like the cord lock as I prefer a tight fit. This is 0.4mm polyethylene rope by the way.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> This is a little tutorial on how I attach my lanyards.
> 
> First I cut the singed ends of the core cords. Then I wrap them in scotch tape wrapped in a spiral so it comes to a point. Then I feed those ends through the loop at the other end of the lanyard. At this point I thread the tape wrapped ends through the lanyard hole in the frame with the lanyard entering the side toward the shooter and exiting the side away from the shooter. The I feed the tapped ends through the cord lock. Now I take the tape off and re-singe the ends of the lanyard and tie the ends in a knot. I am including pictures to hopefully make my instructions clearer. Also if you have questions I will do my best to answer them.
> 
> This is how I do it, but you can do it how it suits you. As long as it works for you go with it


I use that exact same setup with my slingshots that have heavier band sets.

This is a simple inexpensive setup I use with my light shooting slingshots.


----------

